# Unrest in Kazakhstan



## Pikache (5 Jan 2022)

Kazakhstan unrest: Dozens killed in crackdown
					

Police say rioters were killed in an operation to restore order in the main city, Almaty.



					www.bbc.com
				




RUS lead CSTO peacekeeping force to deploy to Kazakhstan to help with the riots going on there.

Dunno how big is this peacekeeping force.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jan 2022)

Some of the latest from KAZ ....

_"__*The collective peacekeeping forces of the Collective Security Treaty Organization (CSTO) have been dispatched to Kazakhstan, the advance units of the Russian contingent have already started implementing their tasks, the CSTO’s Secretariat told journalists on Thursday*__.  "In accordance with the decision of the CSTO’s Council of Collective Security made on January 6, 2022, the collective peacekeeping forces of the Collective Security Treaty Organization were sent to the Republic of Kazakhstan for a limited time period in order to stabilize and normalize the situation," the Secretariat said ... the peacekeeping contingent includes the units of the armed forces of Russia, Belarus, Armenia, Tajikistan and Kyrgyzstan ..."_ (RUS state media, links to archived version)
_*"First units of Russia’s CSTO peacekeepers forces arrive in Kazakhstan*__ - The units of the 45th separate brigade of the Airborne Forces have been sent from the permanent base to the Chkalovsky airfield ..."_ (RUS state media, links to archived version) - A bit more about the 45th (globalsecurity.org)
_*"The peacekeeping force of the Collective Security Treaty Organization (CSTO) in Kazakhstan will consist of about 2,500 people*__, but the number can be increased if necessary, CSTO Secretary-General Stanislav Zas told Sputnik on Thursday.  "The contingent of the collective peacekeeping force may differ in size. Now, according to the decisions that have been made, there are about 2,500 people," Zas said ..." _(RUS state media, links to archived version)
*"EXPLAINER: What’s behind unrest rocking oil-rich Kazakhstan"* (Associated Press)
*"Foreign spy agencies behind riots in Kazakhstan, Serbian president says"* (RUS state media, links to archived version)
*"**Kazatomprom (KZAP.KZ), , the world's biggest uranium producer, said on Thursday it was operating normally with no impact on output or exports despite unrest in Kazakhstan.**  Uranium prices have risen after unrest in Kazakhstan which was spurred initially by protests against fuel price hikes. Spot prices hit $45.50 per pound on Wednesday, the highest since Nov. 30, according to a Platts assessment ..."* (Reuters) - More on Kazatomprom (KZAP.KZ) (Reuters company directory)
*"Kazakhstan officer beheaded, protesters killed as government offices are targeted amid unrest"* (wire services via AUS media)
_Late OP edit to add 3rd bullet_


----------



## MilEME09 (6 Jan 2022)

Protests, which started about rising food and fuel prices have escalated to open violence against the current government who blames the violence on terrorist gangs. Clashes between the two sides gave left dozens dead, and Russian peacekeepers have deployed to the country.









						Carnage and Combat In Kazakhstan: A Video Mashup (NSFW)
					

Pandemonium broke out in Kazakhstan's main city of Almaty on the 5th and 6th of January 2022 as open fighting erupted between anti government protestors and government security forces, which has resulted in several deaths on both sides.




					funker530.com
				






			https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/kazakhstan-troops-clash-shots-1.6305727
		











						Kazakh Soldiers Captured, Disarmed By Protestors
					

Footage from Jan. 5, 2022 reportedly shows anti government protestors capturing and disarming Kazakh soldiers near Aktau.




					funker530.com


----------



## Kilted (6 Jan 2022)

Pikache said:


> Kazakhstan unrest: Dozens killed in crackdown
> 
> 
> Police say rioters were killed in an operation to restore order in the main city, Almaty.
> ...


I'm not sure how much actual peacekeeping Russia does.


----------



## Czech_pivo (6 Jan 2022)

MilEME09 said:


> Protests, which started about rising food and fuel prices have escalated to open violence against the current government who blames the violence on terrorist gangs. Clashes between the two sides gave left dozens dead, and Russian peacekeepers have deployed to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The timing of this is quite interesting.  Create uncertainty and havoc in a trusted ally of Russia, hundreds and hundreds away from the Ukraine, where Russia's space programme is located, right when Russia is close to finalising whatever plans they may have in the Ukraine. When tomorrow is a holiday in Russia for their Orthodox Christmas, when many senior officers and policy makers will be at their dacha, is impeccable.  This could snowball into something that might just deflect Russia's attention from the Ukraine, allowing them to survive the next 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (6 Jan 2022)

Kilted said:


> I'm not sure how much actual peacekeeping Russia does.


They're more in to the _Peacemaking_ business 😁


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Jan 2022)

The dead are always peaceful


----------



## dapaterson (6 Jan 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> They're more in to the _Peacemaking_ business 😁


Or piece taking...


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (6 Jan 2022)

dapaterson said:


> Or piece taking...


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (6 Jan 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> The dead are always peaceful


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jan 2022)

Czech_pivo said:


> The timing of this is quite interesting.  Create uncertainty and havoc in a trusted ally of Russia, hundreds and hundreds away from the Ukraine, *where Russia's space programme is located* ...


Oh yeah (both links to archived versions of RUS state news agency articles) ....

_*"Situation in Baikonur calm, law enforcement agencies working as normal — Roscosmos"*_
*"Security at Baikonur spaceport’s key facilities tightened, Roscosmos chief says"*



Czech_pivo said:


> .... This could snowball into something that might just deflect Russia's attention from the Ukraine, allowing them to survive the next 4-6 weeks.


Maybe, depending on how much "fighting" will be needed in the 'Stan in question - we'll see 🍿


----------



## Czech_pivo (6 Jan 2022)

The Bread Guy said:


> Oh yeah (both links to archived versions of RUS state news agency articles) ....
> 
> _*"Situation in Baikonur calm, law enforcement agencies working as normal — Roscosmos"*_
> *"Security at Baikonur spaceport’s key facilities tightened, Roscosmos chief says"*
> ...


From the same paper that 'leaked' the possible Russian invasion plans in the Ukraine.....


----------



## KevinB (6 Jan 2022)

And people think we don't have little green men


----------



## MarkOttawa (6 Jan 2022)

Canadian uranium mining giant Cameco has major interests in Kazakhstan:

1) Canada - Kazakhstan relations

2) Inkai - Kazakhstan - Uranium Operations - Businesses - Cameco

3) https://www.ourcommons.ca/Content/C...rnal/Cameco Briefing Note on Kazakhstan-e.pdf

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Jan 2022)

In New Russia the hat wears you. And  asshole Kazaks are very nasty. Is good that brother Russians rescue poor downtrodden Kazakh proletariat.

Now say that with a Slavic accent.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (6 Jan 2022)

MarkOttawa said:


> Canadian uranium mining giant Cameco has major interests in Kazakhstan:
> 
> 1) Canada - Kazakhstan relations
> 
> ...


Libya 2.0 🤣

The TSX is the market of choice for nefarious resource extraction companies.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Jan 2022)

And now they are going into Kazakhistan.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Jan 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> Libya 2.0 🤣
> 
> The TSX is the market of choice for nefarious resource extraction companies.


The logistics would be a nightmare.


----------



## Czech_pivo (6 Jan 2022)

KevinB said:


> And people think we don't have little green men


Wearing a panama shirt and sunglasses no less!


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Jan 2022)

Czech_pivo said:


> The timing of this is quite interesting.  Create uncertainty and havoc in a trusted ally of Russia, hundreds and hundreds away from the Ukraine, where Russia's space programme is located, right when Russia is close to finalising whatever plans they may have in the Ukraine. When tomorrow is a holiday in Russia for their Orthodox Christmas, when many senior officers and policy makers will be at their dacha, is impeccable.  This could snowball into something that might just deflect Russia's attention from the Ukraine, allowing them to survive the next 4-6 weeks.


They don't have the Sochi Olympics this time to use as a distractor…KAZ unrest will have to do…


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Jan 2022)

Tally Ho!

I'm surprised they didn't put air quotes around 'independence'. 

Russian troops move to put down violent uprising in Kazakhstan​Central Asian country is experiencing the worst street protests since gaining independence 3 decades ago​The Associated Press · Posted: Jan 06, 2022 1:06 AM ET | Last Updated: 1 hour ago

Fresh violence erupted in Kazakhstan's main city on Thursday after Russia rushed in paratroopers to put down a countrywide uprising in one of Moscow's closest former Soviet allies.

Security forces killed dozens of protesters and 18 police died during extraordinarily violent demonstrations in Kazakhstan that saw government buildings stormed and set ablaze, authorities said Thursday. Two police officers were found beheaded in escalating unrest that poses a growing challenge to authoritarian rule in the Central Asian nation.

Despite the severe response from authorities, protesters took to the streets again in the country's largest city, Almaty, a day after breaking into the presidential residence and the mayor's office there.



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/kazakhstan-troops-clash-shots-1.6305727


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jan 2022)

Czech_pivo said:


> From the same paper that 'leaked' the possible Russian invasion plans in the Ukraine.....


Touché ...


----------



## Retired AF Guy (6 Jan 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> And now they are going into Kazakhistan.


Russians getting involved in troubles in another Central Asian country: what could go wrong?

More here at Radio Free Europe including additional reports and videos.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jan 2022)

Good2Golf said:


> They don't have the Sochi Olympics this time to use as a distractor…KAZ unrest will have to do…
> View attachment 67970


Wrong spokesperson ....


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Jan 2022)

They will treat our interference like the US would the USSR getting involved in Nicaragua.


----------



## Kilted (6 Jan 2022)

Retired AF Guy said:


> Russians getting involved in troubles in another Central Asian country: what could go wrong?
> 
> More here at Radio Free Europe including additional reports and videos.


So that's where we will have to go in 15 years.


----------



## Czech_pivo (6 Jan 2022)

Kilted said:


> So that's where we will have to go in 15 years.


Pack your longjohns, it gets cold there.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Jan 2022)

Quite a few of our Coast Guard hovercraft pilots took contracts there in the 90's in support of resource exploration, I recall my brother going there to advise on a tailing dam repair around 2014 as I recall.


----------



## FJAG (6 Jan 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Quite a few of our Coast Guard hovercraft pilots took contracts there in the 90's in support of resource exploration, I recall my brother going there to advise on a tailing dam repair around 2014 as I recall.


My next door neighbour in Brandon was a doctor who decided to change his lifestyle and went to Kazakhstan for two years on contract.

His description of his time there could best be called "interesting". After two years they moved to the UAE to run a clinic. Martyn has now retired to the UK and makes high quality ukuleles. Eclectic.

🍻


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2022)

Tidbits from overnight ....

*"Kazakh President Says Order 'Basically' Restored But 'Counterterror' Mop-Up Continues After Deadly Unrest"* (Various wire services via U.S.-govt-funded media)
*"Kazakh president says constitutional order mostly restored"* (Reuters)
*"*_*Kazakh President Kassym-Jomart Tokayev said that the constitutional order has been 'mostly restored' in all regions of the country and local authorities are in control of the current situation*__, the press office of the country’s president announced following a session of the counter-terrorism headquarters ..."_ (RUS state media - links to archived version of article)
_*"The Ministry of Defense of Russia said on Friday that several dozen of military transport dozen countries were involved to deploy troops to Kazakhstan gaming protests escalated. *__ Over 74 aircraft, including the Ilyushin IL-76 Candid transport plane and heavy-lift AN-124 Condor plane, are involved in moving troops in Central Asian country.  “Military transport aviation carries on with the deployment of the bulk of the Russian contingent of the CSTO peacekeeping forces to Kazakhstan from airfields in the regions of Moscow, Ivanov and Ulyanovsk,” according to the statement ..."_ (defence-blog.com)
_*"The bulk of the Russian peacekeeping forces of the Collective Security Treaty Organization (CSTO) is ready to take off to Kazakhstan from several airfields across Russia, the Russian Defense Ministry said in a statement on Friday.*__  "Military transport aviation carries on with the deployment of the bulk of the Russian contingent of the CSTO peacekeeping forces to Kazakhstan from airfields in the regions of Moscow, Ivanov and Ulyanovsk," according to the statement.  "Russia’s detached airborne troops from the CSTO peacekeeping contingent are currently on alert waiting to be boarded at the Chkalovsk, Ivanovo-Severny and Ulyanovsk-Vostochny airports," the statement reads ..."_ (RUS state media, links to archived article)
*"Russian units that participated in the aggression against Ukraine deployed to Kazakhstan"* (infonapalm.org, a Ukrainian OSINT group - mix of invective & tidbits -- archived link also here)


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2022)

Some updates from RUS state media (grain of salt caveats apply - all links to archived versions of stories)

_*"An air group of more than seventy Il-76 and five An-124 planes formed by the Defense Ministry transfers units of the Russian contingent of the CSTO peacekeeping forces to Kazakhstan around the clock ..."*_
_*"Colonel General Andrey Serdyukov, the commander of the Russian Airborne Troops, has been appointed to lead the CSTO peacekeeping effort in Kazakhstan, Russian Defense Ministry Spokesman Igor Konashenkov told reporters on Friday.*__*  The Russian part of the peacekeeping force includes members of three units of the Airborne Troops, he said. They all have combat experience, the spokesman said ..."*_
_*"Peacekeepers acting with Kazakhstan’s law enforcement forces took control over the Almaty airport, Igor Konashenkov, a spokesman for the Russian Defense Ministry, told reporters*__*.  "The Almaty airport has now been taken under full control in a joint effort with Kazakhstan Republic’s law enforcement agencies," he said ..."*_
_*"The peacekeepers that have been deployed to Kazakhstan by the Collective Security Treaty Organization, a military alliance of former Soviet republics, aren’t involved in military operations amid the country’s riots*__*, Dauren Abayev, first deputy head of the country’s presidential administration, said on Khabar-24 television channel on Friday.  "This is a peacekeeping mission," he said. "The CSTO soldiers aren’t involved in the hostilities and the liquidation of the militants."  The peacekeepers will defend government offices, he said ..."*_
_*"Kazakh leader brands free media, foreign activists as accomplices in tragedy in republic"*_


----------



## dimsum (7 Jan 2022)

FJAG said:


> His description of his time there could best be called "interesting"


Oh come on - you can't leave us hanging like that!


----------



## Czech_pivo (7 Jan 2022)

dimsum said:


> Oh come on - you can't leave us hanging like that!


I worked with a young ethnic Russian from the Kaz a few years back. They choose to come to Canada instead of mother Russia.  The kid was around 20 when his family came here so his parents were older and willing to take the chance of coming to a completely foreign country in their late 40s, which is no small feat.  He said they basically came here as 'persecuted people' as the Kaz gov't was kicking most ethnic Russians from all positions of power or prestige within the country and basically implementing a policy of 'Kazkhfing' the entire country.


----------



## MilEME09 (7 Jan 2022)

https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.6307020
		


Unconfirmed reports indicate protestors have taken over government offices as well, and the prime Minister and other cabinet members have resigned.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Jan 2022)

Twitter feed 


			https://twitter.com/i/events/1478585058554376193


----------



## Infanteer (7 Jan 2022)

I fear for Borat Sagdiyev's safety.  A man of his stature will likely be targeted first.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2022)

Infanteer said:


> I fear for Borat Sagdiyev's safety.  A man of his stature will likely be targeted first.


I'm sure he has an exit strategy in place ...


----------



## dimsum (7 Jan 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Twitter feed
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/events/1478585058554376193


I chuckled that "peacekeepers" was in air quotes.


----------



## MilEME09 (7 Jan 2022)

Pretty elite peacekeepers, Jane's has ID'd elements of the 331st Airborne regiment, as well as the new Russian Central Asian QRF, which includes elements of the 3rd Spetsnaz Brigade.

Seems pretty heavy for peacekeeping, that's like us sending elite troops to peacekeepers in some warn torn African country..........


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2022)

MilEME09 said:


> Pretty elite peacekeepers, Jane's has ID'd elements of the 331st Airborne regiment, as well as the new Russian Central Asian QRF, which includes elements of the 3rd Spetsnaz Brigade.
> 
> Seems pretty heavy for peacekeeping, that's like us sending elite troops to peacekeepers in some warn torn African country..........


Maybe they want a bit of ... muscle in case the current management isn't able to completely keep a grip?


----------



## MilEME09 (7 Jan 2022)

The Bread Guy said:


> Maybe they want a bit of ... muscle in case the current management isn't able to completely keep a grip?


Very likely, Jane's is also reporting the Eastern Military district is activating, and vehicles, including tanks are being loaded onto rail cars at four different bases. The question is Kazakhstan, or Ukraine? Or both


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2022)

MilEME09 said:


> ... Kazakhstan, or Ukraine? Or both


I'd be surprised @ both, but never say never ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jan 2022)

Some tidbits ...

*"Kazakhstan detains ex-security chief on suspicion of treason"* (AFP via RUS independent media)
*"Russia Believes Kazakhstan Civil Unrest Provoked By External Forces to Disrupt Security & Integrity"* (RUS state media, links to archived article)
*"Situation in Kazakhstan stabilizes after Tokayev’s address, peacekeepers’ arrival"* (RUS state media, links to archived article)
*"Internet access in Kazakhstan was blocked on Saturday afternoon amid ongoing riots in parts of the country, Globalcheck project announced on Telegram ..."* (RUS state media, links to archived article)
*"Protests in Kazakhstan have not hit the country's uranium output so far, but if the crisis escalates and transport is disrupted, shipments of the fuel used to generate nuclear power from the dominant producer will be at risk ..."* (Reuters)


----------



## MilEME09 (10 Jan 2022)

All over?









						Kazakh leader declares ‘coup d’etat’ over as Putin claims victory
					

President Tokayev says ‘counterterrorism’ operation to end soon after days of bloody protests.




					www.aljazeera.com
				












						Is A Battle For Power Raging Within Kazakhstan's Government?
					

While a brutal crackdown is being carried out against protesters in Kazakhstan after days of unrest, there are signs there is also a struggle within the government between President Qasym-Zhomart Toqaev and his predecessor,” Nursultan Nazarbaev, who is known as “elbasy,” or leader of the nation.




					www.rferl.org


----------



## brihard (10 Jan 2022)

FJAG said:


> My next door neighbour in Brandon was a doctor who decided to change his lifestyle and went to Kazakhstan for two years on contract.
> 
> His description of his time there could best be called "interesting". After two years they moved to the UAE to run a clinic. Martyn has now retired to the UK and makes high quality ukuleles. Eclectic.
> 
> 🍻


I’m compelled to ask. Does the path to this pass through making a bunch of shitty ukuleles first?


----------



## FJAG (10 Jan 2022)

brihard said:


> I’m compelled to ask. Does the path to this pass through making a bunch of shitty ukuleles first?



No idea. We lived next to each other for over a decade and I had no idea that he had that in him. At the time he was just your typical Brit doctor.

His daughter has had an equally eclectic life worked in the GAP's head office in the UK for a while, married and moved to Texas and she and her husband no operate a cidery in Prince Edward County doing cider out of heritage apples. 



> Cidermakers and Orchardists: Starting a Cidery in Prince Edward County
> 
> 
> Changing careers and moving across the continent to plant an orchard and start making cider. Why we did it and our gnarly apples.
> ...



Their boy was a computer wiz and has had several interesting jobs as well.

I guess excellence just ran in their family.

🍻


----------



## brihard (10 Jan 2022)

FJAG said:


> No idea. We lived next to each other for over a decade and I had no idea that he had that in him. At the time he was just your typical Brit doctor.
> 
> His daughter has had an equally eclectic life worked in the GAP's head office in the UK for a while, married and moved to Texas and she and her husband no operate a cidery in Prince Edward County doing cider out of heritage apples.
> 
> ...


I feel like if you had lived next to him for a decade, and he was making shitty ukuleles, you’d know.


----------



## FJAG (10 Jan 2022)

brihard said:


> I feel like if you had lived next to him for a decade, and he was making shitty ukuleles, you’d know.


Yeah. It never came up and I don't recall him ever having any of the tools for that while he lived in Brandon. His wife was a terrific gardener though. We discussed that a lot. We really missed them when they moved.

🍻


----------



## dapaterson (10 Jan 2022)

I feel like if you had lived next to him for even a week, and he was making shitty ukuleles, you’d know.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Jan 2022)

Meanwhile some people are losing a lot of money








						Bitcoin tumbles by 8% amid Kazakhstan internet shutdown
					

Kazakhstan's national internet connectivity was just five per cent of ordinary levels on Friday - making mining for Bitcoin  impossible, according to cybersecurity watchdog Netblocks.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jan 2022)

A bit of the latest ...

*"A Russian-led military bloc will begin withdrawing its troops from Kazakhstan in two days' time after fulfilling its main mission of stabilising the Central Asian country after serious unrest, Kazakh President Kassym-Jomart Tokayev said on Tuesday ..."*  (Agence-France Presse)
*"Kazakhstan's president appoints new PM and says Russia-led troops will leave in 2 days"* (UAE media)
*"The State Secretary of the Republic of Kazakhstan, Erlan Karin, says that the unrest in Kazakhstan was a "hybrid terrorist" attack carried out with the participation of both internal and external forces and aimed at overthrowing the government ..."* (RUS state media, archive link)
*"Russia not entitled to interfere in Kazakh decision to end peacekeeping mission — Kremlin ..."* (RUS state media, archive link)
_*"China Ready to Provide Assistance to Kazakhstan Within Its Capabilities, Foreign Ministry Says ..."*_ (RUS state media, archive link)


----------



## OceanBonfire (11 Jan 2022)

Well:









						Kazakhstani Troops Caught Wearing Unsanctioned Blue U.N. Peacekeeping Helmets During Crackdown
					

The United Nations says Kazakhstani troops were not authorized to wear the iconic U.N.-marked helmets while responding to protests.




					www.thedrive.com


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jan 2022)

OceanBonfire said:


> Well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tsk, tsk, tsk ...

Even the Russian "peacekeepers" about their duties in places like Transdnistria don't go "full blue"


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Jan 2022)

OceanBonfire said:


> Well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

